# Full thickness burn Debridement and Dressing



## joglesbee (Oct 13, 2011)

One of our doctors just took care of a ful thickness burn in our office without a skin graft because of the location of the burn.  What I am needing to know is how to code this.  The 16020 code really doesn't apply because it is:

Dressing and/or debridement of *partial*-thickness burns.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## joglesbee (Oct 14, 2011)

There are 2 codes that I am really looking between:  

There is 16020 - but this only covers partial-thickness burns.

Then there is 11042 - but this code typically excludes burns.

There are also surgical preparation of full thickness burns for grafting codes, but I didn't think that would be what we were looking for.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2011)

*Need to see the note*

In order to answer your question accurately, we would need to see the scrubbed note of the visit / procedure.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## joglesbee (Oct 14, 2011)

I will give what I can, but no easy way to copy and paste note, then scrub.  

Now this is a worker's compensation claim, so wording can be a little different.  

Injury Description: Patient received a burn on left leg after molten steel spilled onto his left lower leg and foot, burning through his boots.

HPI: Primary problem is a third degree burn located on the lateral side of leg and foot and describes it as burning.  He considers it sever with less then a day since the onset of the burns.  The pain seems to be constant with a pain level of 9/10.

Examination: 
Left lower leg: A burn in present over the lower leg.  The central area is white.  The patient does not have sensation in the center of the burn area.  The area is about 2 cm in diameter.  The skin edges are burnt and crisp.  Erythema is present over lower leg.

Left ankle: A burn in present over the lower leg.  The central area is white.  The patient does not have sensation in the center of the burn area.  The area is about 4 cm in diameter.  The skin edges are burnt and crisp.  Erythema is present over ankle.

Procedures: Wound on the leg and ankler were cleaned.  Burns of the leg was debrided through the dermis, removing the burnt and crisp edges.  A good margin was achieved.  Wounds were dressed with silvadene.  Burns of the ankle were debrided, removing the burnt and crisp edges.  A good margin was achieved.  Wounds were dressed with silvadene.

Side note:
Patient was referred to a burn center after the visit, but because of WC, the patient was scheduled 2 days after the accident. So it will not interfere with coding this.


----------



## joglesbee (Oct 14, 2011)

if you guys are needing any more please let me know.  Monday I have to just make a judgement call and I would hate to code wrong.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 20, 2011)

*Looks like 16020, 16025 OR 16030*

This looks like burn dressing to me.  Can't tell you exactly which code to use, because to accurately code this the documentation needs to state the % TBSA addressed. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

